# Aires and Large Motorhomes



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Has anybody had difficulties using Camping Aires with larger motorhomes? Wife does not want to go to Scotland - See post re A-frames and Chieftains URRRRRRGH!


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Aires*

No problem for me at 7.5m long. I have seen much larger vans too.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

You will have few problems. Also, join French Passion if you haven't already which offers great free camping in thousands of places and the descriptions specifically indicate whether larger motorhomes can be accommodated.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We were in France last August and managed 14 nights on Aires but you have to be there early and only use the ones the book say will take big vans. 

A lot of Aires are fine for 7.5 Meters but it will be hard work with over 8 meters.


Richard...


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We did many aires last summer in our 821, which at 8.8 m isn't the smallest van around. We picked the sites that stated they could take large vans and arrived around mid afternoon latest. We had no problems at any of the sites

Andy


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Last three weeks of August 2009 mainly on Aires in France in our just under 9 metre van. I agree with Bubblehead, pick the ones that say they take large vans and aim to arrive mid afternoon - all will be fine.

Regards,
John


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Having been on many Aires and at around 7.5 mtr I have never considered us having a large van. 

You see many much larger and they don't seem to have trouble very often, alot of the time the over hang can be accommodated over grass or kerbs to fit the rest into the allotted space. 

We do try not to use standard car parks both home and away as we are never sure how the local council stand on this and they all seem to have different rules on it. ie taking up 2 slots and how many to pay for. 

I think we all worry to begin with and once there we wonder what it was all about and can't wait to get back there once home again. 

Mandy


----------

